# organic green candy over white base



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

Does anyone have pics of oraganic green candy over white base.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tingy_@May 5 2009, 03:33 PM~13794413
> *Does anyone have pics of oraganic green candy over white base.
> *


doesn't sound very smart to do... just my $.02
the metallics and brightness of a gold or silver base gives kandys its vibrance..


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya unless u did a crazy amount of like some white ice pearl under it i wouldnt think it would look good


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

i know a cat did a candy yellow color over a white base....just looks yellow to me...a waste of candy color with out the right base


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree that a silver and gold base give vibrance; however when you talk about "Bright Paint"....a white base candy should always come out brighter than a silver or gold base paint job. Take a look at many of the Lifestyle cars...not all, but most of those cars, which have very bright paint jobs are done in a white base with candy over the top.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 6 2009, 01:01 AM~13798855
> *I agree that a silver and gold base give vibrance; however when you talk about "Bright Paint"....a white base candy should always come out brighter than a silver or gold base paint job.  Take a look at many of the Lifestyle cars...not all, but most of those cars, which have very bright paint jobs are done in a white base with candy over the top.
> *



That is true, by they were done by a paint genius. The fades and patterns make it amazing.

A kandy over a solid base will well, look solid. For that, get a basecoat.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Kandies over pearl whites are considered to be the hardest to paint ......... If you mess up anywhere - Your redo'ing it all.............

I tried spraying a Kandy plum over white once & I fucked it up -- Although I was a Younger & Dumber mofucker back then & thought i could do everything .............HAHA....



Fuck using a metallic base if you dont want it .....


Try this article - I have the hot rod magazine in my shitter / Figured I could share the online version with you foolios.... You can do a search on his name & see what you come up with ....... Let us know.

http://www.hotrod.com/newsletter/hrdp_0611...e_of_color.html


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 6 2009, 09:19 AM~13802329
> *Kandies over pearl whites are considered to be the hardest to paint ......... If you mess up anywhere - Your redo'ing it all.............
> 
> I tried spraying a Kandy plum over white once & I fucked it up -- Although I was a Younger & Dumber mofucker back then & thought i could do everything .............HAHA....
> ...


Sal Manzano just did my 59 in a white base w/PPG Radiance Orange over the top. It was a long process and very hard to do. You can lay down white base, silver flake, and candy of the top if you want to acheive more vibrance. Just my 2cents, but either paint process is badass! 
Bluberry I like your work. If your ever interested in flying to Seattle to do some mural work on my 59'....PM me.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tingy_@May 5 2009, 03:33 PM~13794413
> *Does anyone have pics of oraganic green candy over white base.
> *


Here is an idea of the color difference. Keep in mind these are the exact same colors, but the first pic is over white base and the second pick is over silver base with alot of flake. The more kandy you add the darker it will become, but both of these had 3 coats each. My guess is organic green will look mint green??? You will see candy gold over silver base, but when shot over white base it is bright yellow. Take a look...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 6 2009, 10:04 AM~13802777
> *Sal Manzano just did my 59 in a white base w/PPG Radiance Orange over the top.  It was a long process and very hard to do.  You can lay down white base, silver flake, and candy of the top if you want to acheive more vibrance.  Just my 2cents, but either paint process is badass!
> Bluberry I like your work.  If your ever interested in flying to Seattle to do some mural work on my 59'....PM me.
> *




I appreciate the compliment - Im still a rookie but, Im trying to get on that Big Boy level someday .......

I should be out that way (Portland) to do some stuff for a buddy ... Maybe we will have to make it an EXTENDED STAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 6 2009, 05:18 PM~13807452
> *I appreciate the compliment - Im still a rookie but, Im trying to get on that Big Boy level someday .......
> 
> I should be out that way (Portland) to do some stuff for a buddy ... Maybe we will have to make it an EXTENDED STAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


IMO- You are already on that level. You are the most talented painter I have seen out that way. When I think of painter's...I have a list of about 10 good ones. Most of them are in California, but I can only think of a few outside California. You definately should be on that list. Let me know when you plan on hitting Portland. Portland is about a 2.5 hour drive from Seattle. I have a firewall and a few other things, which are gonna need some love. PM me!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I appreciate that as well ........ There is a few guys putting out real nice work that I can think of - Just not 100% lowrider style......

I think The biggest factor for me is to get into another shop size building built....... Backyard boogie is OK but,,, I can be more effecient in a better / More controled environment......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 7 2009, 02:41 AM~13811733
> *I appreciate that as well ........ There is a few guys putting out real nice work that I can think of - Just not 100% lowrider style......
> 
> I think The biggest factor for me is to get into another shop size building built....... Backyard boogie is OK but,,, I can be more effecient in a better / More controled environment......
> *




You ain't lying. And I'm stuck in this Miami sun working on cars sometimes. :angry:


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

ya im goin to put a tone of flake in it also. I just wanted an idea of what it looks like


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't want to start next topic so i asking here:
Does anyone have pics of oraganic green candy over galaxy grey base on a ride?
It sum like thiz:



I wanna put thiz on my Caddy ...
Regards


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@May 26 2009, 03:20 AM~13998303
> *I don't want to start next topic so i asking here:
> Does anyone have pics of oraganic green candy over galaxy grey base on a ride?
> It sum like thiz:
> ...




It will be a darker more stealthy hue to it - Thats for sure.... Dust a coat of silver flake over the grey basecoat - You get some CHINEY SPORKLES !!!!!!!!!!!

haha



Galaxy grey with a drop coat of green dry / ice pearl - Should look good ....... It should catch more light on curvatures & shit.


--- Just something to think about .


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm So what? .. cause I'm already lost...
What is lacquer? It's great
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug9-hR0EtgY


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Did white patterns on my lac....I put silver flake over it as well....


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Then i ended up repainting it because i didnt like the way it looked!!!! Hahahaha....What a waste of time. Good thing i work at a paint store so i get paint for next to nothing.... :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ Painting in an enclosed car port ????





The end color looks smooth.,


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 28 2009, 03:07 AM~14022894
> *^^ Painting in an enclosed car port ????
> The end color looks smooth.,
> *


Yeah im going to make it into a paint booth. At that time i just had to put plastic up to in close it but it will be a lot nicer when im done.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@May 28 2009, 04:12 AM~14022987
> *Yeah im going to make it into a paint booth.  At that time i just had to put plastic up to in close it but it will be a lot nicer when im done.
> *



i've thought about doing this :biggrin:


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

waste of candy


----------

